# Rezepturverwaltung mit WinCC flexible und externem PC



## spskarl (11 Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich verwende seit ca. 2 Jahren WinCC flexible, aber je länger ich damit abrbeite, um so mehr graue Haare bekomme ich.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch mal eine vernünftige Lösung zeigen, wie man Rezepte und Datensätze exportieren, verändern und wieder importieren kann.

Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Anlage mit einem Rezept. In diesem Rezept sind ca. 800 Datensätze mit über 100 Parameter gespeichert. Die Datensätze an einem TP370 zu ändern ist recht mühsam. Deshalb werden sie auf einen externen PC (hängt über Ethernet an der Anlage) exportiert über eine *.csv Datei im Excel geändert und wieder importiert. Das ist aber genauso "bescheiden". Hab ihr schon mal in einer Excel Datei mit 800 Spalten und 100 Zeilen was geändert? Ausserdem, ändert der Bediener an der Anlage einen Datensatz bzw. speichert sich einen neuen Daten ab, und gleichzeitig hat der Linienführer das Rezept exportiert und möchte einen neuen Datensatz für die Nachtschicht anlegen, importiert das ganze wieder, so ist der Datensatz des Bedieners überschrieben. 
Einzelne Datensätze exportieren geht. Allerdings neue Datensätze von extern dazufügen geht nicht, weil ich eine freie Datensatznummer angeben muss und das kann ich am externen Rechner nicht erkennen. Wird eine belegte Datensatznummer angegeben, so wird ein bestehender Datensatz überschrieben.

Was ich suche ist folgendes:
Ich möchte einzelne Datensätze aus dem Rezept exportieren (jeder Datensatz in eine Datei, wegen der Übersicht), diese ändern und wieder importieren. Von extern neue Datensätze anlegen, ohne bestehende zu überschreiben. Das ganze soll weiterhin auch vom TP370 möglich sein. Wo die Datensätze letztendlich gespeichert werden ist egal (ob auf dem TP oder auf dem PC).

Vielleicht hat da schon mal jemand was realisiert kann auch in Verbindung mit einer Datenbank sein.

Danke 
SPSKarl


----------



## MTec (11 Mai 2008)

Hallo spskarl,

für diesen Fall würde ich die ganze Rezepturverwaltung von WinCC Flexible komplett weg lassen und stattdessen per VB-Script eine eigene Rezepturverwaltung erstellen. Damit können dann die Datensätze über Ethernet zentral auf einen Server abgelegt und verwaltet werden. Das hätte zudem auch den Vorteil, dass der Dateiname (Datensatzname) frei wählbar und auch Kommentare bzw. Beschriftungen innerhalb der CSV-Datei frei definierbar und nicht so starr wie bei der Flexible Rezepturverwaltung wären.

Wie das grundsätzlich aussehen könnte findet man unter http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26106419

Viele Grüße
MTec


----------



## spskarl (14 Mai 2008)

Das könnte eine Möglichkeit sein. 
Was ich allerdings noch nicht ganz verstanden habe. Kann ich von dem Bedienpanel aus erkennen, welche Rezepte (Dateien) bereits auf dem Server liegen? 
Folgende Situation:  Der Schichtleiter erstellt für die Nachtschicht ein Rezept (liegt nur auf dem Server). Teil der Nachtschicht mit das Rezept heisst AAB.txt. Das Rezept heisst aber in Wirklichkeit BBA.txt. Dann kann die Nachtschicht das nicht laden, weil sie das nicht finden.

Ich habe jetzt überlegt, das der Rezeptname (Dateiname) zusätzlich in eine *.txt Datei geschrieben wird. Da sind die Namen aber nicht alphabetisch sortiert, was beim Suchen Mühe macht.

Hab Ihr da einen anderen Lösungsansatz?

karl


----------



## MTec (14 Mai 2008)

Hi Karl,

als schnelle Lösung für eine Datei-Liste könnte man den Internet-Explorer missbrauchen. Der Internet-Explorer hat gegenüber dem Datei-Explorer den Vorteil, dass die angezeigten Dateien nicht verändert werden können.
Dazu einfach auf eine Schaltfläche die Funktion "OeffneInternetExplorer" legen und als Startseitenparameter den Serverpfad (z.B: \\server\recipes) angeben. 

Alternativ könnten die Dateinamen mit VB-Script aus dem Rezeptur-Verzeichnis gelesen und in einem Array gespeichert werden.

Viele Grüße
MTec


----------



## xhasx (16 Mai 2008)

Schönes Thema!

Rein theoretisch kann man einzelne Datensätze exportieren! Ich hab dazu die S7FileDialog.dll verwendet. Ist so ne Art Explorer die Laufwerk, Pfad, Dateiname zurückgibt. Aber seit mein Projekt ein "wenig" größer ist lässt sich das Projekt mit dem FileDialog nicht mehr Generieren. Wenn's kleiner ist geht's wieder! ...vielen Dank noch Siemens!!! Hab auch schon 500 Credits meiner Value Card locker gemacht weil sich bei grösseren Rezepturen einzelne Datensätze nicht mehr importieren lassen. Fehlermeldung in Wcf "Arbeitsspeicher zu klein" - und das bei 2Gb. Die komplette Rezepturverwaltung exportieren und importieren Funktioniert! Hab meine Credits wieder bekommen mit der Aussage dass es Systembedingt ist... Also die Rezepturverwaltung ist der letzte Müll!!!


----------

